# Bring out that moldy money!!!!!!!!!



## bentwoody66 (Jun 22, 2020)

Antique Wooden Wheeled John Deere (Deere & Webber Co) Bicycle  | eBay
					

Very rare, antique John Deere / Deere & Webber Co bicycle with wooden wheels; all original! Rubber still on rear tire. Missing one pedal and right handle grip. Handle bar is stamped with Kelly Handle Bar Co, April 19th, 1894.



					rover.ebay.com
				




The HEAVY HITTERS will be all over this!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 23, 2020)

I wish I had some moldy money to get that cheese!  Thanks for posting Kenny, I'll throw a bid in.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 23, 2020)

The frame tube diameter appears larger than what you normally see on TOC bikes. Can anyone comment on this ? Was this common for Deere ?


----------



## Dweber (Jun 23, 2020)

Can anyone tell what brand name bicycle was used by Deere & Webber to  brand the bike with their headbadge?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 23, 2020)

Fork is similar to Columbia.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 23, 2020)

Something's going on with the drive side rear dropout. Looks like the lower tang is broken off. Anyone else notice that ? Might want to shoot the seller a question about it, ask for a close up pic.


----------



## JO BO (Jun 24, 2020)

So does anyone have a catalog picture they would share to see what it looked like originally?   Thanks Jo Bo


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 24, 2020)

No catalog pictures but here are some ads:

1895:




1896:




1897:
















1898:




1899:


----------



## JO BO (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks for all that info.....


----------



## JO BO (Jun 25, 2020)

Early models were Moline Special,  Leader and Roadster. Starting somewhere around 1894 and ending in 1900

I saw one roadster badge with the year 1896 stamped onto it...and another earlier one with just the letter A assuming possible 1895-1896

one sold at sale a few years ago  model 8A   and now this one 9A      I wonder if that means   1898 and 1899 respectively?   Maybe someone here on the Cabe

has better insight.  Research I have done said they started with other makers' bicycles in 1894 and in 1896 again using other makers' bikes started to badge them with

their brand.Jo BO


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2020)

$3550 and reserve still not met? Guess I'm gonna have to go big!


----------



## JO BO (Jun 27, 2020)

I though $3550 was already huge.  Someone must know who they bought their bikes from.

Few examples to compare from.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2020)

I couldn't see the pics Ken posted.
These are bigger on my monitor.


----------



## JO BO (Jul 2, 2020)

I have been trying to do some research on these bikes. Information is pretty scarce.

Deere branches  started selling bikes in 1894 and reportedly bought 1000 units that first year. In 1896 they started using their own badge ,applied to purchased bicycles.... business was so brisk a Mr Jones traveled to the eastern factories trying to find builders to supply their bikes. Seems most bikes were purchased from Chicago based firms Plans for a factory were In The works  to be built in  Chicago but were scrapped when the bike business suddenly turned South.

Some early models were the Roadster, LEADER, Moline , Sylvan etc. paper work from 1898 suggest models Reindeer , Deere Moline Special and perhaps Fawn.   The Moose was offered in 1899.    Most models were offered in various sizes . Also Juvenile models were offered.  Frames came in Diamond, drop bar and cushion .  Later models also offered a 30 inch wheel in lieu of 28.

The model sold in 2007 is either a 1894 or 1895 as the badge owner Mr. H.H. Sickles became ill and closed his store at the end of 1895 so no further badges were made in his name.     This bicycle sold for $25,000 at auction
Models A and B Tandem  were principal models each year with sub titles applied. It appears sales ended in 1900.
Model A (8A) offered in 2018 sold for $7080. Not sure if premiums had to be paid on both of these machines also.  If anyone has results of other sales,,,,please share. 8A appears to have modern seat,bars,pedals and added fenders.....model A Sickels (appropriate name for a bike dealer) appears very original
Colors were maroon, black ,dark red ....(light green).   Later years dark Brewster green as the one recently sold on EBay appears to have beneath the faded red overpaint. Front fork with nickel

If anyone has a more comprehensive history of these bikes please share with The Cabe readers. Thanks


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 2, 2020)

Watch the seller bring out 3 more just like it to sell now
LOL

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 2, 2020)

$5,357


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 2, 2020)

So who got it? I take it the reserve was met?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 3, 2020)

If this was your bike, would you restore it?


----------



## fattyre (Jul 3, 2020)

Me?  I'd restore the function, not the paint, wood or nickel.   I'd clean it as best as possible while trying to maintain the what's left of original finish and make it rideable.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2020)

ccmerz said:


> If this was your bike, would you restore it?



Is it your bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> So who got it? I take it the reserve was met?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



It seems like a tractor guy got it and the back up bidder was also.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 3, 2020)

Keep the metal as is with some cleaning, but redo the seat and wheels, the wheels are in need of repair. Wheels should be round, not oval!


----------



## JO BO (Jul 4, 2020)

JO BO said:


> I have been trying to do some research on these bikes. Information is pretty scarce.
> 
> Deere branches  started selling bikes in 1894 and reportedly bought 1000 units that first year. In 1896 they started using their own badge ,applied to purchased bicycles.... business was so brisk a Mr Jones traveled to the eastern factories trying to find builders to supply their bikes. Seems most bikes were purchased from Chicago based firms Plans for a factory were In The works  to be built in  Chicago but were scrapped when the bike business suddenly turned South.
> 
> ...


----------



## JO BO (Jul 12, 2020)

1897 Tandem his/hers John Deere bicycle with additional (1894)Deere bike to the right of it.






1897 Moline  Special. Model D badge




1897 Moline Special



1898 Deere model 8A


----------



## JO BO (Nov 30, 2020)

Model B 1896 badge on Ebay right now.......So rare.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 30, 2020)

*Don't Know Why or How Things Went Shizz Axe .....*

View attachment 1309781

View attachment 1309783


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 30, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=312540401948















Duke 1896 Model Chicago USA Antique Turn of Century Bicycle Badge RARE​Condition:Used

Quantity:More than 10 available
Price:US $250.00
Free shipping and returns


Ships from United States
Shipping:FREE Standard Shipping |
Item location:Sodus, New York, United States
Ships to:Worldwide

Not mine, obviously;
Help me learn please,
RARE ...but there's 10 available?:eek:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2021)

JO BO said:


> The model sold in 2007 is either a 1894 or 1895 as the badge owner Mr. H.H. Sickles became ill and closed his store at the end of 1895 so no further badges were made in his name. This bicycle sold for $25,000 at auction
> Models A and B Tandem were principal models each year with sub titles applied. It appears sales ended in 1900.
> Model A (8A) offered in 2018 sold for $7080. Not sure if premiums had to be paid on both of these machines also. If anyone has results of other sales,,,,please share. 8A appears to have modern seat,bars,pedals and added fenders.....model A Sickels (appropriate name for a bike dealer) appears very original
> Colors were maroon, black ,dark red ....(light green). Later years dark Brewster green as the one recently sold on EBay appears to have beneath the faded red overpaint. Front fork with nickel



Where these prices realized at tractor/farm auctions?  I was trying to search these results with no luck.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2021)

I love old bikes, but it's not all that Yummy..... $$ like that better spent on something else.


----------

